# Is it illegal to call someone the "c" word?



## Guest

My friend had gotten to a parking lot earlier in Boston, as I was driving in from Sudbury. She was waiting for us outside the lot entrance and did not notice we had arrived. So I pushed on the horn to get her attention. This woman who had already walked past my car turns around and walks back and starts yelling at us about how she was in the crosswalk and how she had right of way. Which she does, but we were not honking at her, but our waiting friend. My friend even tells her that they were trying to get her attention and not hers. So she starts cussing us out and telling us how we are “stupid F!!king kids” and yells other crap and tells my friend how she is too good to be our friend. This woman dropped at least 4 to 5 bombs. When she walks away she is still yelling so one of us from the car finally gets mad and calls her “a stupid f??king c!nt” and she comes back and reads our license plate out loud and says she is calling the cops and another kid says “thanks for making sure our license is legible and will pass inspection.” 

I want to make sure we didn’t do anything illegal? Is it illegal to say c!nt? I mean the F word and C word, both could fall under hate words so wouldn’t it be mutual. I also think the police probably will have more important matters than to investigate this.


----------



## Guest

Wolfman said:


> Common sense however would dictate that you save this sort of exchange of curses and profanity for an appropriate place, like the internet.


Even then, it can cause you some problems....ha ha!!!


----------



## mr.anttrax

Wolfman said:


> Common sense however would dictate that you save this sort of exchange of curses and profanity for an appropriate place, like the internet.


LOL, nice!! :L:


----------



## kttref

I probably would have said the same things....

But what we really need to discuss here is the use of the horn. Now ask yourself - is it legal to use your audible vehicle horn to get a person's attention standing at a parking lot?


----------



## PatrolDB

Wolfman said:


> Common sense however would dictate that you save this sort of exchange of curses and profanity for an appropriate place, like the internet.


Or a divorce...


----------



## Guest

Kate, don't be a c*nt........... hahaha


----------



## Barbrady

Welcome to Boston.


----------



## Nightstalker

I would have to say....... REGISTER! c:


----------



## 94c

Unregistered said:


> I want to make sure we didn't do anything illegal? Is it illegal to say c!nt? I mean the F word and C word, both could fall under hate words so wouldn't it be mutual. I also think the police probably will have more important matters than to investigate this.


I think it would've been pretty funny if she pulled out a gun and blasted a few rounds through your windshield.


----------



## Johnny Law

One man's profanity is a another man's english. Fuck it fella, say cunt all you want, I do. I even tell people to stop acting cunty or cuntish. I wouldn't worry about it too much, just bluffing.


----------



## rg1283

Why did they happen to see Ekersley in Sudbury?


----------



## trueblue

Is it illegal to call someone Professor "Skip" G**** in Cambridge? I was driving my blaring my horn when a guy turned around and said..................................


----------



## Andy0921




----------



## OfficerObie59

Unregistered said:


> I want to make sure we didn't do anything illegal? Is it illegal to say c!nt? I mean the F word and C word, both could fall under hate words so wouldn't it be mutual.


The lack of knowledge of American values is startling. There's nothing more annoying than someone who yells "I know my rights" when they don't, but jeez....

Hate words? The liberal adgenda is creating so much confusion among the uniformed.


----------



## 263FPD




----------



## Eagle13

It definitely qualifies as C-Baggery!

My fiance and I were in a crosswalk and an SUV blew around in front of us in a parking lot. The lady parks right in front of our car.

She hops out and stares at me, so I ask her "You must be in a rush or there must be some kind of emergency?" I stated that in the most sincerely sarcastic way, but very calmly and nicely.

Her response, "Who the f*@& are you? You think you're special?"

My response, "I am a law abiding citizen ma'am"

Her response, "I know the law, what do you think you are some VIP?"

Then it happened, "Lady you are a f---ing c---! I feel bad for your husband, or ex husband probably!

It shut her up and we laughed about it for an hour! Some people just think they are so elite! It's nice to know that I probably told her something that many people have wanted to say! 

In this day and age people forget what respect and manners are!


----------



## Sam1974

The "c" word isnt that bad of a word. I have no idea why people get so offended over it?


----------



## Johnny Law

Sam1974 said:


> The "c" word isnt that bad of a word. I have no idea why people get so offended over it?


I don't know. I love that word, and the word "fuck". I like to use them together in different and creative ways.


----------



## Sam1974

Johnny Law said:


> I don't know. I love that word, and the word "fuck". I like to use them together in different and creative ways.


me too. I've always been partial to the word "cuntalicous"!

love that word, just absolutely LOVE IT!

and yes, i made it up to use when i need to


----------



## soup

'one of us from the car finally gets mad and calls her "a stupid f??king c!nt" .......

One of you?

Why not just say, "Then *I* called her 'a stupid f??king c!nt'...........????????????????????????????????


----------



## grn3charlie

soup said:


> 'one of us from the car finally gets mad and calls her "a stupid f??king c!nt" .......
> 
> One of you?
> 
> Why not just say, "Then *I* called her 'a stupid f??king c!nt'...........????????????????????????????????


HAHA Good catch!


----------



## kttref

I was trying to plan my son's baptism and the lady at the church was giving me a hard time (my uncle was the priest there and I was just trying to leave a message)...so after her 2nd time hanging up on me (because she's an old fart) I called her the C word when explaining it to my husband. Apparently it was the funniest thing he's ever heard....to this day.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

IN 1970 in Carson City Nv a biker got cut off by an 'old man'...he called him a motherfucker...the old man pulled out a pistol and shot him dead.


----------



## 94c

justanotherparatrooper said:


> IN 1970 in Carson City Nv a biker got cut off by an 'old man'...he called him a motherfucker...the old man pulled out a pistol and shot him dead.


Sometimes the good old days still bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## KNL86

Today my CO held open captains mast for a dirt bag E3 who got an underaged OUI while driving a stolen car, during mast he said fuck in excess of 27 time (didnt start counting till about half way) while railing into this fuckwad. i walked out of there feeling proud to be a sailor.

fuck, cunt best words ever especially went used in conjunction with one another.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Wolfman said:


> Sometimes it *is* the most appropriate term...


 That poster has a special meaning around here. Good thing the Ledger doesn't know your real identity, Wolfie--though I'd wager you wouldn't give a shit if they did.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Hey unregistered did she look like this lady


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Hey unregistered did she look like this lady


 That cures morning wood but fast!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Hey unregistered did she look like this lady


That kills morningwood fast


----------



## Eagle13

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Hey unregistered did she look like this lady


Or this broad?


----------



## LGriffin

Sounds like you all have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## grn3charlie

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Hey unregistered did she look like this lady
> 
> OK I can see her





Eagle13 said:


> Or this broad?
> 
> But her?


She's hot!


----------



## Eagle13

grn3charlie said:


> She's hot!


That doesn't exclude or excuse c-baggery!


----------



## 7costanza

> That doesn't exclude or excuse c-baggery!


Please dont tell me your bashin Palin.....


----------



## jettsixx

I have posted this before, I think this may be helpfull as well:

The F Word


----------



## Eagle13

7costanza said:


> Please dont tell me your bashin Palin.....


Like a pinata baby! lol I just can't stand listening to someone dumber than me! But please don't think I am for the other witch either. Michael Vick should get those two into a ring.


----------



## grn3charlie

Eagle13 said:


> That doesn't exclude or excuse c-baggery!


I'm still gonna give her a pass on c-baggery! Some can get away with it when others should just go away with it!


----------



## mpd61

Eleven+ years of thread resurrection


----------



## RodneyFarva

I'm pretty sure its covered under the first amendment.
That being that, We have a few questions that we ask of all our new members of the board. Please do your best.


1, Are you now or have you even been subject to psychiatric care both voluntary on involuntary?
2, Have you, family members, or close friends have been part of, or an active member in a militia?
3, Do you have access to any firearms and ammunition?
4, Do you live be or operate a farm where large amounts of ammoniumnitrat could be found?
5, Have you ever served in a branch of the military, if so, which one and what was your MOS? (if no skip questions 6 and 7)
6, Have you ever been subject to a court martial and/or a dishonourable discharge?
7, Are crayons a part of your normal diet?
6, As a child were you ever exposed to lead paint, lived near or under power lines or close to a chemical dumping site. (please explain below)
8, Do you feel the world is "out to get you" ?
9, Do you believe in UFOs, astral projections, mental telepathy, ESP, clairvoyance, spirit photography, telekinetic movement, full trance mediums, the Loch Ness monster and the theory of Atlantis?
10, What is your favorite color?
11, Do you use narcotics both prescribed and illicit and if so why?
12, Have you every attended an ivy league school?
13, Have you referred to anything you wrote ,composed, or authored as a "manifesto"?
14, Does the phrase "I'll show them some day" enter your mind on a daily basis?
15, Have you ever been ejected form an art school?
16 Does you wardrobe consist of mostly dark or black clothing?
17, Do you own a knife collection?
18, do you believe you currently or formerly work for the CIA but can't remember due to them erasing your brain?


----------



## CCCSD

I prefer “Loopy Cunt!”
I say it a lot.


----------



## PG1911

I use the term "cunt rag" a lot.

I use the term "cunt" sparingly, because to me, it's a nuclear option due to how strongly people take the word in this country. A guy is an asshole if he's simply a jerk. A woman is a bitch if she is simply a jerk. But if a person is a cunt, it means they are tier 1 pieces of shit.

For example, the wife of one of my former correctional captains worked as an officer on my shift, and to this day, she was singly the most horrible person I've ever met. She went out of her way to be as nasty as she could to everybody, and her husband would then retaliate against every officer who filed a complaint against her. One time, she gave another officer an order and, when he told her to fuck off because she wasn't a supervisor, she told him that if he ever talked back to her again, she'd make sure her husband mandated him for overtime every day for the next year and "if that sick baby of yours dies, you won't even get time off for his funeral!" NOBODY at the jail called her a bitch. Cunt was the only word even close to being strong enough to describe how terrible of a woman she was (and probably still is)


----------



## LGriffin

Holy post necrosis.
I use the term where applicable but i'll be damned if cunty Chelmsford sjw's think they're going to usurp it. 
SJW Chelmsford Selectwoman Calls Woman A "Fucking Cunt" In Awkward, Heated Exchange During Meeting - Turtleboy (turtleboysports.com)


----------



## CCCSD

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Did this occur on Christmas Eve?
Did the woman then hop into a black SUV and activate emergency lights while exiting the parking lot?
Asking for a friend....


----------



## FAPD

So the dink who restarted this thread opted out? Good riddance dipstick....


----------

